# The New Anti-Fat Subway Commercial



## largenlovely (Jun 21, 2008)

I checked youtube but couldn't find a video for it...i was just wondering if anyone saw the new subway commercial? It has a guy standing in a fast food restaurant with a tray in his hand. An announcer comes on and says "you know what comes with that meal? a NEW wardrobe with bigger clothes, diet books, paranoia and a therapist to help sort it all out" or something to that effect...omg it's sooooooooo freaking offensive.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 21, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I checked youtube but couldn't find a video for it...i was just wondering if anyone saw the new subway commercial? It has a guy standing in a fast food restaurant with a tray in his hand. An announcer comes on and says "you know what comes with that meal? a NEW wardrobe with bigger clothes, diet books, paranoia and a therapist to help sort it all out" or something to that effect...omg it's sooooooooo freaking offensive.



Here's a link to the old one. It always made me want to find that greasy fast food place to check out all the hotties.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TxqRg2Nohso


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

I saw it and I totally agree. The first time I saw it my jaw dropped open I was so amazed at how offensive it was. My next reaction was to yell F$%K You at the screen. The nerve of those bastards, it's one thing if you want to provide a low cal option for people who are trying to lose weight, it's an entirely different thing to imply all fat people have have all these horrible problems and need therapy. Yeah way to sell a sandwich, insult and degrade people who might have been a customer. :doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 21, 2008)

Yup, we were discussing our disgust elsewhere and a bunch of us have written to Subway
http://www.subway.com/Applications/CustService/frmCustomerService.aspx


Strangely enough, the deodorant part of the commercial was noted to have disappeared after our little "campaign" got underway. Coincidence? Personally, I'm done... full on boycott in place. 

I actually haven't seen the commercial in my market in well over a week or more... here's hoping it's fading out quickly.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 21, 2008)

oh thank you for the link!! i just sent them my thoughts....

I am absolutely horrified by the new subway commercial. To suggest that someone who is overweight would be paranoid and require a therapist is the most outrageous and discriminatory statement i have ever heard in my life. There is a tasteful way to suggest that your menu may help those interested in weight loss and then there is flat out making inflammatory statements that are offensive in the worst way. They have definitely caused you to lose this customer.



AnnMarie said:


> Yup, we were discussing our disgust elsewhere and a bunch of us have written to Subway
> http://www.subway.com/Applications/CustService/frmCustomerService.aspx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

_Yes, I have seen the commercial, more often than I care to. And while I love some of the Subway sandwiches, I have decided to boycott them and am now taking up with Quizno's instead!

Fat hatred...government sanctioned bigotry in action._


----------



## TropicalFish (Jun 21, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> "you know what comes with that meal? a NEW wardrobe with bigger clothes, diet books, paranoia and a therapist to help sort it all out"



Like androgynous gummy Jared is a much better alternative.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to be an at least once a week Subway customer, but when they started the obnoxious ads, I have not entered one since. And just for the record. it seems that have just as much disdain for their fat employees. I know two were managers pushed out buy a sudden onslaught of BS from up the management chain, within weeks of each other, at two different stores.


----------



## Keb (Jun 21, 2008)

For those who are still looking for it, I think I found it on Youtube. 

And it really is horrible.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8_Hp70B6uTs


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 21, 2008)

Keb said:


> For those who are still looking for it, I think I found it on Youtube.
> 
> And it really is horrible.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8_Hp70B6uTs



That's the femaie version of it...which still sucks, but the male customer version is the one that features therapy and deodorant, etc. 

I've looked around, but can't find it online anywhere.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 21, 2008)

The deodorant ad still runs here in the semi-anti-fatty Buffalo. The deodorant thing upsets me mainly because I actually sweat far less than most people. My boyfriend (skinny) sweats more than me.


Ridic.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 21, 2008)

Quizno's is tastier anyway. If you're not offended by Subway's ad, you should be offended by Subway's food.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 21, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Quizno's is tastier anyway. If you're not offended by Subway's ad, you should be offended by Subway's food.



I refuse to eat at Quizno OR Subway.  There are amazing local places here.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 21, 2008)

As long as there's eating involved. :eat2: :batting:


----------



## furious styles (Jun 21, 2008)

another reason not to watch television

how incredibly childish


----------



## Shosh (Jun 21, 2008)

In the little country town that I live in the locals hate Subway, and when it came to town there was a big protest against it. 

Up Yours Subway!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 21, 2008)

how ironic I found this thread right after I saw this commercial. It's upset me from day one. I am glad that there is a place where we can express our concerns for this horrid commercial. Thank you AnnMarie for posting the link!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

I just saw this ad for the first time today (I am usually not a TV watcher) and I was so insulted that I emailed them before I stumbled onto this thread. There is another commercial out there, it's either BK or McD's where people pull up to the drive through and order thunder thighs, extra cholesterol, double chins, etc....it makes me so mad to watch these things and it upsets me to know how it effects people I care about.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I just saw this ad for the first time today (I am usually not a TV watcher) and I was so insulted that I emailed them before I stumbled onto this thread. There is another commercial out there, it's either BK or McD's where people pull up to the drive through and order thunder thighs, extra cholesterol, double chins, etc....it makes me so mad to watch these things and it upsets me to know how it effects people I care about.



That's also a Subway ad.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 21, 2008)

i hope everyone is writing to them


----------



## steely (Jun 21, 2008)

Real classy
Wonder how many customers they lost?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I just saw it. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 22, 2008)

i have been meaning to post about this commercial for a while, it is completely unacceptable. i never write letters, but right after seeing it the first time i fired one off. i'm glad to see other people are sending letters, hopefully this stupid commercial will go away real soon.


----------



## dragorat (Jun 22, 2008)

*I just sent them an email myself.To me that comercial is totally revolting!I used to stop on my way home from cashing my check to occassionally get a sub but NO MORE!They can take their subs & stick them up Jared where the sun don't shine(I didn't say that in my email but maybe I should have...lol)Besides most of the time I don't think they put enough on them anyway...I like LOADED subs

*


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 22, 2008)

I laughed at it, then went to Subway and ordered two meatball subs. And then I said "Subway made me like this!" while eating them both... hehehehe... I'm so evil.


----------



## Suze (Jun 22, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> another reason not to watch television
> 
> how incredibly childish



Yeah, this is one of the reasons I quit watching.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Yeah, this is one of the reasons I quit watching.



You mean it wasn't just for the almost complete lack of decent programming? 

Also, haven't been to Subway since the ad aired... which is a change from thrice a week. (Although I might go in at some point not to buy anything but to say hi to the friends who I now haven't seen in like a month.)


----------



## Ashlynne (Jun 22, 2008)

Fortunately I live in South Jersey, which isn't all that far from Philadelphia (about 50 miles). Therefore, we have a plethora of GOOD, individually owned sub shops. Places where an Italian sub is called a "regular" and they know how to make a cheesesteak.

There is a Subway about 3 miles from my house, but I've never step foot in the door and never plan to. My mom went there once and she told me, "They make an okay _sandwich_, but they don't know how to make a _sub_." That was critique enough for me!

Anyhow, my advice: whenever possible, patronize your local sub shops. They'll appreciate the business more than the big chains and (in most cases, anyhow) the food will be better.


----------



## Raqui (Jun 22, 2008)

OH YEAH I THINK this will be my new article for LIC this month. Thank you for giving me something to write about this MONTH


----------



## Suze (Jun 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You mean it wasn't just for the almost complete lack of decent programming?



that too. :bow:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 22, 2008)

Raqui said:


> OH YEAH I THINK this will be my new article for LIC this month. Thank you for giving me something to write about this MONTH



I think that's awesome, Raqui - work it gurl!


----------



## johnny sack (Jun 22, 2008)

At one time, Subway was good. I used to love their meatball sandwich in the "U-Gorge". And then they took the "U-Gorge" away. And now their food is just plain awful. Their Seafood-and-crab is now all mayonaissy, it's just gross. Yechhh


----------



## BeeBee (Jun 22, 2008)

My sister used to date a Subway store manager, and I remember him saying he got a memo from headquarters telling them to "cut down on lettuce as the price had gone up". I asked him what they were supposed to put in it instead.

He just gave me a dumb look. 

The entire chain seems to be built on ripping people off with lettuce sandwiches and now they seem to be trying to capitalize on that by playing on fat phobias. Might work with the gram counting set.

I quit eating Subway sandwiches years ago because I felt bad for the rabbits
being denied because of Subway, so the only action I have left is to eat at Quiznos more often! - Hope to see you there!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2008)

Finally just saw this again on USA during a L&O Marathon, and it's definitely edited from what it originally was. The deodorant just "appears" on his tray, the voice over has changed completely... and the end they've added in "paranoia.... and a therapist to deal with it all" (didn't use to say paranoia).... so they've softened the edges a bit, but it's still the same bullshit, derogatory, stereotypical message. 

Boo on Subway. Permanent boo.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 22, 2008)

Quizno's has broccoli-cheese soup year-round, which was all the incentive I needed to cross Subway off my list. This ad bullshit is the icing on the cake.

Mmmmm icing ... cake ... (oops I better not think of that aloud, the good folks at Subway HQ might send me a thing of Speed Stik and a list of reputable therapists in my area.)


----------



## Ashlynne (Jun 22, 2008)

They must be showing different variations of the commercial at different times or in different markets or something.

I saw it this afternoon (during NASCAR coverage, no less  ) and the entire deodorant thing was intact.

It doesn't make me want to stop watching NASCAR, but .......


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 22, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _And while I love some of the Subway sandwiches, I have decided to boycott them and am now taking up with Quizno's instead!
> _


Quizno's tastes way better, anyway.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 22, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, we were discussing our disgust elsewhere and a bunch of us have written to Subway
> http://www.subway.com/Applications/CustService/frmCustomerService.aspx
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, AM... I agree with all of ya. Good thread, LnL. 

I sent a response to the, but I'm afriad I wasn't very nice... 



Oh well... at least I had fun writing it. :666:

Dear Subway,

This is regarding your new ad about the guy who eats at the burger joint and suddenly needs new bigger clothes, a seat-belt extender, etc...

Note to your marketing geniuses... if you want a customer's money perhaps it is best not to insult them. I don't have a marketing degree as I am too fat, lazy, and stupid to earn one (sarcasm intended), but I would just guess that the first rule for winning the favorable attention of a person or group of people is to approach them with kindness, or neutrality at the very least.

But y'know, what do I know? I'm merely an ignorant fat person. Besides, I'm so paranoid (as your ad suggests) to even leave my home, let alone visit a Subway where all the thin, wonderful, perfect people dine.

All kidding and snideness aside (hey, y'all started by insulting ME first, just giving back a little of what I was given), I really used to like going to Subway. This might be news to you folks, but large people do NOT actually just sit at home, eating lard out of a bucket with a spoon. Sometimes we do eat good, healthy food. Amazing? Yes, I know. 

Subway isn't perfect though. You folks have lots of sodium filled lunch meats, which aren't exactly good for the arteries. Let's not forget your wide choice of high calorie sodas, cookies, and chips. So to suggest your company is the end-all of health food... (hey, that's the same as suggesting what you do about fat people -we're in need of therapy? Ring a bell?) ...it's about as much of a stretch as my elastic waist pants.

Anyway, here's the deal, you start making ads that are either *truly* effing hilarious (hire John Pinette, if he'll have your sorry ass) or you start making ads that are LESS obnoxious, stereotypical, lame, rude, and then maybe, JUST maybe I will consider coming back to a Subway. Don't forget, I'm a fat sow, so I spend a crap-ton of money on your mayo-filled, salt encrusted, foot long sandwiches, and your delicious eat-em-by-the-dozen cookies. Deal? 

=) 

Very best regards,
Buffie S.
Missouri


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 22, 2008)

Buffie said:


> Thanks for the link, AM... I agree with all of ya. Good thread, LnL.
> 
> I sent a response to the, but I'm afriad I wasn't very nice...
> 
> ...



Damn, Buffie, that was cruel.... I LOVE it... muhahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 22, 2008)

hahahaha good stuff Buffie ^5



Buffie said:


> Thanks for the link, AM... I agree with all of ya. Good thread, LnL.
> 
> I sent a response to the, but I'm afriad I wasn't very nice...
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 23, 2008)

I just really want to thank Ripley for being the one that started this great letter-writing campaign idea in the Clubhouse originally, and calling our attention to it, and AnnMarie for reposting the general idea out here on the main board to get it more play. The more letters we write, the more of a difference we'll make. I'm typing up one right now! Good on ya, ladies.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 23, 2008)

i've got everyone at work boycotting our subways.

fat power!


----------



## ripley (Jun 23, 2008)

I wonder if we'd be better served to write to our local Subways...let them complain to management, that the ads are getting them boycotted.


----------



## dragorat (Jun 23, 2008)

*Anyone else who wrote Subway recieve a BS email back?Got 1 apologizing that I was offended & that it was NOT their intent.That the comercial is supposed to be humerous.How they ran it thru a test group before publically airing it.What a crock of BULLSHIT.Who was their test group a bunch of 10 yr. olds?I'm tempted to email them again & say the ONLY way I'd accept their apology is if the removed ALL their comercials that poke fun at people's weight!*


----------



## butch (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I got it-thats the same type of crap Subway has always sent out when people complain to them. I wish there was some way we could get some media attention and support for this, that would have them changing their tune, but I don't think we'd get much support from the fat hating media and journalists. When the next quarter ends and Subway gets their profit results, I hope they notice a change for the worse, and then they might put two and two together and figure out that we mean business about taking our sub buying dollars elsewhere.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jun 23, 2008)

I have never been a fan of subway. In a pinch I'll order the footlong meatball sub sandwich. I think the hollow bread is substandard. I saw the commercial and got
pissed. I won't eat a subway sandwich while they have their commercial running. I like Quizno's much more. No more Subway!!!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jun 23, 2008)

I SO got the same letter. haha They didnt even address it to me. Even though i provided my first name. I should have probably thanked them for the heads up on my health...then maybe at least i would have gotten a pair of free stretchy pants, extra-strength doedorant coupons, or a list of therapists in my area. I thought their ploy was to help us chubsters not thank us? wtf? haha jk...at least i received a customer number. Hopefully it's not the one theyre gonna brand on this proud cow. haha :\

anywho... for those who are curious, this is the letter i received. Funny thing is, i expected more. so... 

"Dear Subway Customer:

Thank you for taking the time to share your comments.

We were sorry to hear that you were offended by one of our recent television
commercials. We can assure you that no harm was intended and we apologize
for causing you concern.

The SUBWAYR Advertising Department works with a Board of Trustees, as well
as a national advertising agency and several local advertising agencies, to
develop national advertising that tells customers about our great products.
In addition, all of our ads are tested with numerous consumers before they
are aired to ensure that the overall reactions to the commercials are
positive. Our ads are meant to be fun and humorous and it was never our
intention to offend.

As a leader in the sandwich-making industry, we want sub-lovers everywhere
to know that SUBWAYR is dedicated to the concerned citizens that have helped
us grow our business. Again, thank you for taking the time to express your
views. Your input and concern is appreciated.

Sincerely,



Janet Carrozza x8201
Customer Care Representative

Customer ID: 1586753 
"


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

yet another instance where we need NAAFA...where are they??



butch said:


> I wish there was some way we could get some media attention and support for this


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 23, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> yet another instance where we need NAAFA...where are they??



I was thinking the same exact thing. This is a prime example of something they need to be involved in.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 23, 2008)

I can safely say I haven't eaten at Subway since 2003. With the advent of 5 dollar footlongs, I was thinking of giving it a go if for no other reason then cost-effectiveness, but I think I'll just see how many more years I can go with no Subway in my system. Gonna miss the Buffalo sub goodness when I move, though.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

and yet they are nowhere to be found.....someone from NAAFA prove me wrong? tell me you're doing something from behind the scenes? I sure hope so



indy500tchr said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing. This is a prime example of something they need to be involved in.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

I guess i should join the clubhouse ...otherwise i'm behind the times, although it proves that gmta lol



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I just really want to thank Ripley for being the one that started this great letter-writing campaign idea in the Clubhouse originally, and calling our attention to it, and AnnMarie for reposting the general idea out here on the main board to get it more play. The more letters we write, the more of a difference we'll make. I'm typing up one right now! Good on ya, ladies.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 23, 2008)

That deodorant bit made me rant to my husband. I sweat less than my 5 year old son and I'm 8 months pregnant!! oh and the whole psychology bit. Eating fast food does not make you need a shrink!!

i haven't eaten at a Subway this century. If i want a sub, i go to Togos.


----------



## Fairia (Jun 23, 2008)

What really offended me in the guy version was that it implies fat people are smelly by the deodorant. Can you imagine the outrage if that was implied in the female version?


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

I actually didn't even notice the deodorant until y'all pointed it out. The deodorant was on the tray in the commercial i saw, but it didn't mention anything about fat people being smelly or anything..maybe i saw an edited version



HottiMegan said:


> That deodorant bit made me rant to my husband. I sweat less than my 5 year old son and I'm 8 months pregnant!! oh and the whole psychology bit. Eating fast food does not make you need a shrink!!
> 
> i haven't eaten at a Subway this century. If i want a sub, i go to Togos.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 23, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I actually didn't even notice the deodorant until y'all pointed it out. The deodorant was on the tray in the commercial i saw, but it didn't mention anything about fat people being smelly or anything..maybe i saw an edited version




They used to list the deodorant in the list of things you get "extra strength deodorant", now it just "appears" on the tray, the voice over was edited from the original version.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

ugh..well i'm glad they got rid of that part  now if they'd just stop showing it altogether.....



AnnMarie said:


> They used to list the deodorant in the list of things you get "extra strength deodorant", now it just "appears" on the tray, the voice over was edited from the original version.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jun 23, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> and yet they are nowhere to be found.....someone from NAAFA prove me wrong? tell me you're doing something from behind the scenes? I sure hope so



I read the following on NAAFA's myspace blog:
SUBWAY® Taking a Wrong Turn To Profits!

For Immediate Release
June 15, 2008

Oakland, CA -The National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance (NAAFA) urges SUBWAY® Restaurants to rethink their current advertising campaign which belittles, demeans and mocks people of size. Such marketing tactics only reinforce negative misconceptions regarding fat people, their health and mental well being. Distorted views of an entire segment of our population lead to discrimination as sited in a recent Yale study. This Study revealed that discrimination against people of size is as rampant as racism and sexism in our society today. 

A 2006 study from UCLA suggests our media and cultural obsession with achieving a certain weight may actually undermine motivation to adopt exercise and other healthy lifestyle habits. NAAFA urges SUBWAY® not to be a contributor to this negative trend.

NAAFA believes that positive reinforcement and encouragement in advertising is a much better approach than ridicule and mockery. NAAFA asks that SUBWAY become a leader by promoting and endorsing a message of Health at Every Size in its future advertising campaigns.

NAAFA asks people of all sizes to encourage SUBWAY® Restaurants to take a new direction in their advertising and marketing campaigns. Let us all focus on health not on discrimination!

Founded in 1969, the National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance (NAAFA) is a non-profit human rights organization dedicated to improving the quality of life for fat people. NAAFA works to eliminate discrimination based on body size and provide fat people with the tools for self-empowerment through public education, advocacy, and member support.

On the web: http://www.naafa.org 

For more information contact:
Peggy Howell, Public Relations Director
National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance 
E-mail: [email protected] 


and then this:
Monday, June 16, 2008 

More on SUBWAY®s Advertising 
Current mood: determined 
Category: News and Politics 


We have received messages asking about the commercials to which NAAFA's news release are referring. The three most recent commercials to hit the airwaves go something like this:

A couple pulls up to a drive-thru fast-food restaurant to place their orders. The man orders love handles, double-chin, and blubber. The clerk asks if he wants double blubber? The woman doesn't want the blubber but orders thundar thighs and badonkadonk butt.

A woman walks into a fast-food restaurant and asks what comes with the cheese burger combo. To which the clerk responds, bloated feeling, regret, remorse, a bigger waist, loss of self-esteem, loss of boyfriend, shame, and years of therapy. 

A young man walks into a fast food restaurant and asks what comes with a hamburger combo. To which they start piling things on him like a large pair of pants with an elastic waist, extra-strength deoderant, a seat belt extender, diet books, scales, health club membership, and a psychiatrist to deal with it all.

These commercials offend me because they only serve to perpetuate the stereotypes that exist about people of size. One of NAAFA's Advisory Board members, a Clinical Psychologist & Eating Disorders Specialist (an average size woman) spoke to SUBWAY'S director of branding last year, (a fat woman herself) and these are the kinds of things she said, "it's only meant in fun" and "we do focus groups to make sure it isn't offensive" and "our sales goes up" and "these ads win awards" and so on. By the end of an hour she said, "I am finally understanding what you are saying, can you believe I am being so dense when I am overweight person myself?" But it hasn't seemed to change anything, has it? This year's commercials are even more offensive than last year's.

SUBWAY® ads have to be approved by an elected group of reps for the franchisees. The franchisees are not directly in power to change the ads, though; in fact they have to display whatever the current marketing plan is or risk being written up. If you complain to the franchisees (individual store owners), and ask that they pass on your comments and the reasons why you won't frequent their stores anymore, they might reflect enough negative comments to the people who vote on the ads that they would change. You can complain directly to SUBWAY® at: 

http://www.subway.com/Applications/CustService/frmCustomerService.aspx 

In addition to complaining, we need to hit them where it counts, in the wallet!


Looks like they're also on it.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 23, 2008)

I haven't eaten at Subway since Jared.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks Angela..i'm glad to hear they're working on it..i would've been seriously disappointed had they not been attempting to do anything 



SilkyAngela said:


> I read the following on NAAFA's myspace blog:
> SUBWAY® Taking a Wrong Turn To Profits!
> 
> For Immediate Release
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Jun 23, 2008)

I did a little more surfing today and found a couple more pieces of info on the Subway francises. They are all owned & licensed by Doctors Associates, Inc. The four of the officers of that company are listed below. They could be reached at the same address as the customer form previously given in this forum. *Just put it to their attention.*

- Fred DeLuca [President] 
- William J. Schettini [CMO] 
- Cindy Eadie [Assistant Vice President] 
- Cathy Savoie [Director, HR] 
- Tom Coba [Director, Operations]

Doctor's Associates Inc. 
325 Bic Dr
Milford, CT 06461-3072
(203) 877-4281

(By the way Subway's annual revenue is $ 6,800,000,000.)
www.subway.com

_____________________________________________________________

The second thing I found today was an article in the internet magazine *Reason* dealing with the low calorie food choices at Subway. The article was in the section Hit and Run and titled "The Difference Between Informing and Nagging". I was written by Jacob Sullum today , 6/23/2008. 
http://www.reason.com/blog/show/127140.html

Mr. Sullum talks about a study done by the City of New York on Subway patrons and their choices of lower calorie foods at Subway. Sullum writes, "there was no significant difference in mean calories purchased by patrons reporting seeing but not using calorie information and patrons who reported not seeing calorie information." In other words, simply making people aware of calorie content is not enough to affect their food choices.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I couldn't believe this commercial. It was so offensive that I actually thought to myself "Is this really as offensive as it seems to me?" I was kind of shocked, and I'm not eating at Subway anymore.

StarScream!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm, saw it on Youtube finally, but had heard about it a while ago from Ripley. Wasn't planning on ever going again after I had read about it.

Now that I've seen it though .. Fuck Subway. That is all there it to it. No chance in hell of me ever going again.

R-I-D-I-C-U-L-O-U-S


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess Subway was aiming for that fat-phobic segment of the population that isn't fat yet but is deathly afraid of becoming fat. Regardless, it was demeaning as others have noted and it was pretty stupid on Subway's part. However, I'm usually outraged about quite a few things at any given time, and this ad - which I've seen numerous times - hasn't made the cut. Besides, Subway sucks quite honestly. Quizno's, Jersey Mike's, and Blimpie are all better IMHO.


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

wow that commercial is so offensive!! makes me feel bad for working for them at one time in my life...booooooooooooooooooooooo subway!!!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 25, 2008)

Iam glad to see I wasn't the only person upset about this commercial. Subway will not see me in their stores anymore. I don't see how they didn't know it would offend anyone.


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 25, 2008)

I just saw that Subway ad again.... Awful

They did take out the prescription deorderate (sp) and now it says paranoia instead....

Which seems oddly insulting too....especially if they changed it to appease the fat community


----------



## mergirl (Jul 1, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> Here's a link to the old one. It always made me want to find that greasy fast food place to check out all the hotties.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=TxqRg2Nohso


pedonk a donk butt?? what the HELL is that??!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw it a while ago, what were they thinking? I noticed that there was a strange sort of murmur when the therapist popped up in the edited version. Not that that's any better than the deodarant bullcrap. Once Subway knew how people felt about it, it should have been pulled, end of story.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 2, 2008)

mergirl said:


> pedonk a donk butt?? what the HELL is that??!!



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=badonkadonk


Of course I've never heard it used as a negative.


----------



## Raqui (Jul 2, 2008)

I wrote my personal article and opinion in Raqui's Spot of my Online Magazine so anyone can go to www.LargeInCharge.com and check out what I wrote. It was from my personal view of course.

Bye the way a Ba Donk a Donk butt is a term used in the African American Community for a Big OLE BOOTY simlar to DONKEY Booty but more postive usually used like
DAMN SHE GOT A BA DONK A DONK BOOTY - Big Ole BA DONK A DONK

By the way that is old term.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 2, 2008)

My contribution, hope it worked

Dear Subway,

Congratualtions on perpetuating the negative stereotypes of people of size in your recent Subway ads, it must of taken alot of creativity to find new ways to demean us. Elastic pants? Extra strength deodorant? A Therapist? THE HORROR!!! I have seen the error of my ways, now I shall pull myself away from my feed bag full of fast food and lard to eat your tasteless "healthy" food, thank you for tearing me down so I "see the light."

I don't know what gives you the nerve to even consider putting up a commercial like that on the airwaves, but you need to pull it down. Immediately. It is rude, disespectful and hurtful to people of size. And you can bet your ass that I'll be taking my fat ass to Quiznos from now on, I refuse to come within 10 feet of such an ignorant establishment again. That is, if my I'm not busy at my therapist appointment and my waist band pants haven't ripped yet.


----------



## socal-richard-1957 (Jul 2, 2008)

Let's not forget Jared:


----------



## dragorat (Jul 3, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> Let's not forget Jared:



How can we????They won't let us!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

The only thing that really bugged me was the "extra-strength deodorant" part. Since when do fat people stereotypically stink? I can't even imagine what the basis is for that.

I'm fat! I don't LIKE physical activity! Hence, I almost always smell like whatever soap I used to bathe last! WTF?!


----------



## HairyBagel (Jul 4, 2008)

I was outraged when I saw this commercial. I immediately wrote them telling them how upset I was by them suggesting fat people need extra strength deodorant and therapy.


----------



## jakub (Jul 4, 2008)

This is nothing compared to new commercial of Raiffeisen Bank which is broadcasted in Poland

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rkPfxrdu-Fw

This simply sucks big time.

But I agree, SubWay commercial sux also...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2008)

For those of us who don't speak the language that went something like:

Groom
Fat bride
New bank


Care to share the context with us so we can be equally outraged?


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 4, 2008)

Sort of off topic, but I think the whole Jarrod thing is hilarious. Yes, he ate Subway sandwiches which he claims contributed to his weight loss. But Subway and Jarrod (who I'm sure is well compensated by Subway) always fails to mention that he walked to Subway and back for each sandwich he had..I think that it totals about 5-7 miles in a day. So, yeah, maybe eating 6 inch subs helped him lose weight, but I'm sure that walking 5 miles a day was a bigger contribution to the weight loss than sandwiches.


----------



## jakub (Jul 4, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> For those of us who don't speak the language that went something like:
> 
> Groom
> Fat bride
> ...



Sorry i forgot that probably Polish language is not that popular 

Translation (poor):

Some time ago, to get funds someone 
who is a "go-getter" has to sacrifice a lot.
[scene in church ends]
Today we have raiffeisen. (rest of text is marketing mumbo jumbo).


Maybe I'm overreacting.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 4, 2008)

jakub said:


> Sorry i forgot that probably Polish language is not that popular
> 
> Translation (poor):
> 
> ...



I don't think it's over reacting because the "has to sacrifice a lot" is pretty insulting lol


----------



## Rowan (Jul 4, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> I SO got the same letter. haha They didnt even address it to me. Even though i provided my first name. I should have probably thanked them for the heads up on my health...then maybe at least i would have gotten a pair of free stretchy pants, extra-strength doedorant coupons, or a list of therapists in my area. I thought their ploy was to help us chubsters not thank us? wtf? haha jk...at least i received a customer number. Hopefully it's not the one theyre gonna brand on this proud cow. haha :\
> 
> anywho... for those who are curious, this is the letter i received. Funny thing is, i expected more. so...
> 
> ...



Was that in the actual email from them...im guessing it was...and wtf? cant even get the company name right?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 4, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Was that in the actual email from them...im guessing it was...and wtf? cant even get the company name right?



I'm guessing it was Subway® and his cut and paste killed the ®.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 4, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Was that in the actual email from them...im guessing it was...and wtf? cant even get the company name right?




the entire thing...copy and paste. 

The "R" after subway was just like that in the original email...no circle hoohah. 
 no ® s died in the making of the post. haha

...but i wonder if they copied and killed the poor lil guy when they sent it to me? I mean i think that's the letter that everyones getting, no? So wouldnt they copy and paste as well? haha i hope we at least all have our own customer numbers.


----------



## Liss (Jul 5, 2008)

I am doubly insulted because I am fat AND I have a therapist. Now I am paranoid that I am smelly too.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 5, 2008)

See more than the insulting ad's, I think Subway is terribly confused.

In the past 5 years since launching Jarod and the eat-well campaign, alternative advertising companies have developed rival advertising for things like "5 Dollar Foot Long"--- cause gee that's healthy. Or the "double meat" campaign feature Peter from Family Guy.

Frankly any sane person who is aware and conscious can see that Subway says one thing to one group and then turns and advocates another ideal to another group of customers.

Many restaurants suffer this fate- clearly McDonalds is caught in the grip of rival campaigns internally promoting health versus taste versus value. 

I just think eventually Subway will be exposed and the advertising will collapse in on itself.


----------



## boots (Jul 5, 2008)

I call ballsackery on this one!

Ballsackery I say!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jul 5, 2008)

What really confused me in the commercial was the part about "paranoia." That's not a stereotype I have ever heard in reference to fat people. Why would fatter people be more paranoid than thinner? I just don't see a connection.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> What really confused me in the commercial was the part about "paranoia." That's not a stereotype I have ever heard in reference to fat people. Why would fatter people be more paranoid than thinner? I just don't see a connection.



Often when I say that someone is talking about me, or looking at me..the response is that I'm paranoid. I've even got that here on the forums or in chat in response to discussions about weight issues (walking into a club, restaurant or whatever and being stared at).

It's actually in my medical records that I suffer from "minute paranoia" because I was discussing with a Dr how I am always getting stared at and/or nasty comments. The more I tried to tell her that I really heard/saw these things I think the worse it was for my case LOL

But, people that don't have to deal with this on a daily basis think that I'm imagining it, or paranoid and that nobody ever really stares at me or says nasty things. I try to get people to come downtown and just sit next to me on a bench and observe for themselves, but nobody ever does.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 5, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> See more than the insulting ad's, I think Subway is terribly confused.
> 
> In the past 5 years since launching Jarod and the eat-well campaign, alternative advertising companies have developed rival advertising for things like "5 Dollar Foot Long"--- cause gee that's healthy. Or the "double meat" campaign feature Peter from Family Guy.
> 
> ...



I hate defending fast food but I think that they are not confused but realize that they need to offer more options to increase the number of customers. When we go to McDonalds I like to eat a Big Mac, my wife usually get a grilled chicken salad, and our daughter gets a grilled chicken snack wrap and a yogurt parfait. We don't go there often but when we do, we can all eat something we want.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 5, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> I hate defending fast food but I think that they are not confused but realize that they need to offer more options to increase the number of customers. When we go to McDonalds I like to eat a Big Mac, my wife usually get a grilled chicken salad, and our daughter gets a grilled chicken snack wrap and a yogurt parfait. We don't go there often but when we do, we can all eat something we want.



Oh its totally cool for them to offer multiple options healthy to less healthy, my point is consumers are very very savy and they notice when you claim to be the home of health and then turn around and offer then a full pound of meat and cheese and junk. 

Of course these companies have to advertise both sides of their menu but Subway in particular is riding dangerously close to be being hypocritical about deriding weight when they themselves have rival internal marketing going on that encourages eating -double meat, footlongs.


----------



## dragorat (Jul 16, 2008)

*Has anyone seen any of the offensive comercials since we sent in our complaints? I saw them once or twice within the week I sent mine in but in the past 2-3 weeks I haven't seen any of them.Do you think maybe we got thru to them or have they just run their course until the NEXT NEW offensive comercials?
*


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Has anyone seen any of the offensive comercials since we sent in our complaints? I saw them once or twice within the week I sent mine in but in the past 2-3 weeks I haven't seen any of them.Do you think maybe we got thru to them or have they just run their course until the NEXT NEW offensive comercials?
> *



I saw one just last night.


----------



## dragorat (Jul 16, 2008)

*Well I could hope!*


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Well I could hope!*



Well it could show that they're being played less frequently! I certainly haven't seen them as often.


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 19, 2008)

I let them know my thoughts as well



> Its one thing to offer people a healthy bite on the go. Its another thing to insult your customers with blantent stereotypes.
> I'm in love with a woman who is healthier then I am and is a fat woman and I wouldn't change a hair on her head. She's one of the few big people who have a shred of confidence left no thanks to people like you.
> Both of us will now never eat at subway again. I hope your business goes under and you burn in hell for you fellow human hatered.


 
I was trying to keep it professional but I don't think it came across harsh enough.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> In the little country town that I live in the locals hate Subway, and when it came to town there was a big protest against it.
> 
> Up Yours Subway!



First of all, I want to come to your town 
Second, these Subway ads are out of control. I used to be a loyal customer until they started insulting people. The final straw was the commercial where the lady goes to the fast food restaurant. They pretty much said if you gain weight or are big, you'll lose your boyfriend. Oh yes, excellent message to send to the kids.

F*** Subway


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 20, 2008)

This thread makes me hungry for Wawa subs and quiznos.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jul 22, 2008)

I will have to take my business to quizno Subs too. I didn't know about this.


----------



## Tychondarova (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow... that shit is totally heinous... I mean, I'm not even that fat, and I find that offensive as all hell.

Great, now I have another reason not to eat at Subway, and this time its a real reason, not some long-standing spiteful reason that I no longer remember the origin or purpose of. Long story.

Let the boycott begin!

-Ty


----------



## taylor1077 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm, I must say that in England there aren't any offensive subway ads. At the moment we've got one with some bloke dressed up as a giant chilli pepper... I wonder why offensive adverts are allowed in the US but not over here?


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 22, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> This thread makes me hungry for Wawa subs and quiznos.



Now that's the ticket! I love Quiznos and Wawa. I was at Quiznos yesterday, but they don't have Wawa in NYC, just 7-11 :-(


----------



## washburn (Jul 22, 2008)

http://allsp.com/l.php?id=e81

This episode of south park has the real dirt on the whole "jared" campaign.
SUBWAY = Lying bread mongers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz7VnBZ_k98

at least the quizno's ads can be funny, without slamming people for being big. (Those weired rat things are hilarious, more proof that stoners can get high paying jobs hahahaha)


----------



## Samurai (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty sick of these subway ads too' haven't watched t.v. in a long while, but the two I remembered was the female version and the drive thru one. Haven't ever eaten at subway and never will' Quiznos is pretty good though.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmmm, let's see.... Subway thinks fat people are paranoid and require therapy.....

Think there might be a _reason _for that? Some faction out there in particular who might see it in their interests to _make _fat people paranoid? Hmmmm...... I wonder.....

"_They're all trying to make me paranoid..... DEAR GOD, *THEY'VE SUCCEEDED!!!!" 
*_


----------



## Mathias (Jul 26, 2008)

It seems like Subway is starting to act as if this commercial never was made, I haven't seen it.


----------



## washburn (Aug 3, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I refuse to eat at Quizno OR Subway.  There are amazing local places here.




rock on, go local when you know its good. I don't have quiznos here, its in the next town over. there is this place where I live called big pig subs, and you could beat Jared Fogel to death with these subs, and they're no more expensive than subways pre processed nutrient drained stomach filler and will put freakin meat on dem bones!


----------



## 1300 Class (Aug 4, 2008)

Subway is just handier and aprox the same prices. So, this ad doesn't change my opinion of them, I can still enjoy a sub.


----------



## user 29874 (Aug 5, 2008)

Kind of ironic they attack the target maybe gave them the most incomes.

Totally inapropiate ad.


----------



## imkufan (Aug 7, 2008)

As a Subway employee I have to say I was pretty pissed when I saw the commercial...


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 8, 2008)

I guess we're not the only ones unhappy with Subway..did ya hear about THIS guy? lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZCXoU31tuQ


----------



## kayrae (Aug 10, 2008)

Guess I'm the only one not offended by the ads. Don't really eat at Subway anymore though. But that's just a customer service complaint on my end.


----------

